
Aamber Pegasus - Nition
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aamber_Pegasus
======
sliken
Not sure why this is posted today. Interesting home PC that I hadn't heard of,
much like the TRS-80 Color computer (not that closely related to the TRS-80).
Same CPU (6809) and I believe the same huge speed up when you disabled the
display.

Not sure why it was posted today, but it's the earliest case I know of adding
DRM. The pegasus has a set of diodes on the board (hidden under putty) that
forms a 8 bit ID. So an EPROM update for one computer only had a 1 in 256
chance of working on any other computer.

------
mzs
There was also this education computer in NZ
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly-1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly-1)

------
keyle
What a name! I expected some distant galaxy when I clicked on the link...

